# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Prophetic dreams? What to do when your dreams actually DO come true?

## Ethereal Astraea

So...let me tell you my wiggy tale. I had a dream last night, a very vivid one in which my best friend (Whom I am terribly in love with) told me he was sleeping with my friend lydia. I told a mutual friend of ours of my dream, and it turns out its true. Has this ever happened to anyone before ( the dreaming part...not your crush sleeping with someone eles)

It was really freaky O.o

----------


## Hukif

Oh if that happens, I will think I just have a really good sense of reading events, so yes it has happened, but most of these were nothing that great <.<

----------


## panta-rei

Always look at this with a skeptic's eye.

If it is a person you know, and another person you know, and they have met. Just being there can give you the impression of some sort of chemistry between them. You may not really notice it, especially if you are infatuated with one of them, but it could still be there. And dreams can bring that out. 

Now, if you dreamt about a situation you've never been in, with people you've never met, and later that turns out to be real... Well, I'd just have to move this to Beyond Dreaming.

----------


## Captain Frapo

The closest I've ever come to 'prophetic dreams' is dreaming about events that were apparently happening WHILE I was sleeping. There was an instance a few years ago that I dreamed I stepped out onto the balcony, and watched a handful of tornados touchdown just outside. When I awoke I found that a bunch of state in the Bible Belt of the US had a shiz-load of intense tornados that touched down outta nowhere and killed a lot of people. 

Another time, I had a ridiculous dream about flooding and water during the night of those tsunamis hit Asia hardcore. But I don't think I'd call those 'prophetic' considering they didn't really predict anything, but I'd chalk it up to something more along the lines of tapping into some sort of collective ... unconscious maybe? Or something like that. I'm not sure what you'd call that.

----------


## east99king

I've had two of these types of dreams.. one EXTREMLY specific, the other more vague..

1. I had a dream also of wild tidal waves and flooding the night before the Tsunami's... it seemed to occurr all night these dreams... and i woke up next morning to those news reports..

2. This one was more specific.. it seemed very life like.. I was at higschool.. first in my homeroom class... then i walked to my first period class, which was earth science.. We had takin a midterm the week before in real life.. In the dream the teacher was sitting in the back of the room  at a table looking down in her grade book, and was calling students up to show them their grades... I sat down in my regular seat, and then got called up..... i was standing over her and she pointed to my grade  (pretty shitty lol) i looked down and it said "66" under her finger...
         Then... the next day... i rememeber thinking about how goddam real that dream was.... i rememeber going into class thinking... oh shit, wut if that dream comes tru? i sat down.... she was in same spot she was in, in dream... she called me back, pointed in her gradebook.. it was a 66

----------


## JET73L

I have prophetic dreams all the time. Mostly, the kind that put me through the events of the next day or so, I just ignore, or look forward to the interesting things (I unfortunately don;t know the grades to tests on these days, so I never have time to correct my answers before taking the tests). I don't have those dreams much at all any more, not in months, actually.

The other kind, the sort of metaphorical thing that may or may not be an allegory of a possible future, i just try and interpret it as best i can, and if it's clear, give whatever warnings or take whatever actions I feel necessaryu to assist in a positive outcome, without hurting anyone (physically or emotionnally, for example, I would not break up with someone igf a dream said I should).

----------


## killguta

I had a dream that foresaw the future too, but it's pretty random!

The dream was with me splashing water bottles at school with some friends. I get exhausted and decide to sit on a rock with one of the friends. What was somehow strange is that the "dream vision" was sepia, or my mind alterating things just to look cool lol. There are also some other parts of the dream that happened the next day, but they are somehow embarasing.

The next day all of the events in that dream hapened, but I became aware of the dream only when I sitted with the friend on the rock.

----------


## HHH

i had a dream earlier this year about the christchurch quake.  i dont normally remember allot about my dreams but this one i did cause it was quite horrific.....it involved a lot of comotion, and my friend who i was with getting separated from me.  I woke up and about lunch time that day, there was the quake happened.

Funny thing is it was in christchurch, and me and my friend had holidayed there only two or three months ealier?

----------


## Philosopher8659

Read Numbers 12:6

Think prophetic dreams are freaky, a vision is even more so.

Dreams sometimes let you know of things in the future, often decades in advance, but visions cover immediate things and happen when you are wide awake and unexpectedly. 

There is a whole history and purpose behind the whole thing anyway--but most people would not find it interesting.

----------


## L33tsaber

I once dreamed that there was a DVD re-release of _Revolutionary Girl Utena_.  Then I went online and learned that Nozomi Entertainment had rescued the franchise and is releasing a remastered _Utena_ DVD boxset this June.  Not exactly a prophetic dream, but it sure made me happy!

----------


## saltyseedog

If it came true then you may start to realize how much things synchronize. its probably just a manifestation of your fears though.

----------


## jguitar

Hahaha everyone's got these prophetic-esque dreams about important things. The last prophetic dream I had was that a baseball player, Tsuyoshi Nishioka (I bet I butchered that spelling) on my fantasy team was injured, and I had a dream about my friend telling me to drop him because I forgot to. He said the exact words as he did in the dream. 

No significance, but its still prophetic I guess.

----------


## cmmgibson

No body knows where dreams come from really, prophetic dreams are very common actually. When you enter into your dream world, you leave your physical body and you transcend linear time. I often have dreams warning me about future events, and future events of the people around me. Some people theorize that nothing happens in waking life before it happens in the dream world. Read the book Conscious Dreaming by Robert Moss, if that type of stuff interests you.

----------


## Philosopher8659

> No body knows where dreams come from really, prophetic dreams are very common actually. When you enter into your dream world, you leave your physical body and you transcend linear time. I often have dreams warning me about future events, and future events of the people around me. Some people theorize that nothing happens in waking life before it happens in the dream world. Read the book Conscious Dreaming by Robert Moss, if that type of stuff interests you.



 It is suppose to make you think. What is the definition of sapience? Or of the mind? You are not told of the future often because the specific event is relevent to you, but for another reason. What is the purpose of mind? 

The future does not exist. That is a common tense error. You are told for a reason. What is the mind for? and how does it accomplish its task?

Plato made a distinction in human action, between doing what we please and doing what we will. How would you define will?

----------

